# Seating and Speaker Placement



## garyak (Mar 29, 2009)

I have heard that speaker placement is good at 1/3 but what about fifths? Wouldn't 1 or 2/5 be just as good?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

May or may not be depending on a variety of factors. IMO, 1/3 is usually too far out in the room - especially when prime seating position is 62-66%

Bryan


----------



## Dennis Erskine (May 29, 2010)

> I have heard that speaker placement is good at 1/3 but what about fifths? Wouldn't 1 or 2/5 be just as good?


Horse pucky. Whomever it was that provided you with that little gem ... don't be going back for acoustics or audio product advice. Not only is it flawed in general, the premise will not ever stand up in a small room.

Next thought ... 1/3 of what? from the front wall? the side wall? the ceiling? the floor? Think about it ... if you're thinking 1/3 of the distance into the room from the front wall, wouldn't it also stand to reason you'd want those front speakers 1/3 of the way into the width of the room? This is getting silly at this point, right? 

Here's some helpful information provided you are crossing over your speakers a 80Hz (to the subwoofers):
1. Try to keep the main speakers more than 3.5 feet away from any wall surface or boundary;
2. Try to keep your subwoofers closer than 3.5 feet to all wall surfaces.

If you cannot do (1), then, you've got some work to do (diffusion/absorption)


----------

